# the cutest little gecko



## kaisa (Apr 21, 2010)

this is the little gecko girl we bought from a BCA member back in the summer


















































her enclosure....20g that she has to herself


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

That's a perfect setup, really nice Gecko!


----------



## Nat (Apr 24, 2010)

Looking good Kaisa


----------



## onefishtwofish (Apr 21, 2010)

awe she is looking so good.


----------



## Ursus sapien (Apr 21, 2010)

neat. nice enclosure, too.


----------



## Keri (Aug 2, 2010)

Lol, very sweet gecko, I have several cresties and I love it when you catch them "undressing" like in your second pic!


----------



## jman (Apr 21, 2010)

OMG that is so cool, I want one haha


----------

